# relocating tank; worried about substrate



## squashy (Mar 26, 2005)

I have had my tank set up for about two years now. When I set it up I didn't do so properly unfortunatley. I have about 1.5-2 inches of onyx sand with nothing under it to keep anerobic areas from forming. I have never had problems with fish gasping, and have plants throughout most of the substrate not all of it. 
I am worried about moving the tank because to move it I will have to remove all substrate and then put all the substrate back and reinstall the substrate once the tank has been moved, I am afraid that if there are any anerobic areas the fish will be effected in a very bad way. I plan to remove the fish from the tank before takeing the substrate out of course. Do I have a real concern here or since the fish will not be in the tank while I am gathering the substrate they wont be harmed? I am also worried about setting the tank back up with the substrate if the fish could be harmed once the water and substrate are back in the tank.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If the fish are out of the tank I wouldnt worry about it. Just mix it up well before resetting it. Should work out fine for you.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't worry that a 2" deep layer of Onyx will have anaerobic pockets. The stuff grows plants so well that the roots are probably all though it by now.

If you are worried, you could just rewash the Onyx once you move the tank. It can be re-used indefinately.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------

